# This Is Opera new videos



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

The YouTube channel This Is Opera is churning out a bunch of videos! Maybe they are back. They've uploaded three new videos so far.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> The YouTube channel This Is Opera is churning out a bunch of videos! Maybe they are back. They've uploaded three new videos so far.


Do yo have a link please?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Time to perform the Black Sacrament I guess.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Do yo have a link please?


This is their channel page:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZmPxGnYwbE-mrhuI0UivHQ

New videos as of now:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Some with Birgit Nilsson!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

adriesba said:


>


Ponselle at 80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

He's a bit too obsessed with the chest voice.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Scott in PA said:


> He's a bit too obsessed with the chest voice.


Perhaps. :lol: But I can see why.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Scott in PA said:


> He's a bit too obsessed with the chest voice.


Most of the new videos are about head voice.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Here are their latest videos.
They seem to be in a mood for Birgit Nilsson's singing recently. I can relate.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

They took their videos down again! Ugh! 
What are they doing!?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

As of now, some of their videos are up. Oh my...


----------

